# Does this ever happen to you during therapy?



## iPOUT (May 11, 2015)

I've been in therapy for almost two years now (it'll be two years in 3 weeks I think) and I feel as though I've been open with my therapist and she knows me well now. She's also met the rest of my family in person (some came by choice, some didn't), so it's almost like she understands the way I react with them.

During therapy (maybe because of the way I say stuff), it always ends up becoming some weird stand-up comedy and my therapist laughing almost the entire time. I mean, we do talk about serious things, but sometimes whenever we don't it's like I become a comedian and start joking about the situations and actions I've done (like talking to a guy I might have liked). Anyway, I guess the point I'm trying to make is that whenever you're in therapy does it ever feel like you're a different person or you can't believe you're the same person when you walk out of your session? Honestly, half the time my therapist wonders why I'm so harsh to myself and why I act so differently with others? (usually I'm shy, but when you get to know me, I'm crude, curse a lot, and make a lot of jokes)

Also, sorry if I'm not very clear, I rarely post threads on anything.:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

No, not really. I'm just as nervous as usual. I still shake a lot. Don't get me wrong it has gotten a tad bit easier opening up to my therapist but I still freak out before, during, and after each session.


----------



## hyacinth girl (May 9, 2015)

It might not be the same thing but my therapist has pointed out that I often smile or laugh when I talk about something that's difficult for me to talk about. I guess it's a defence mechanism.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

hyacinth girl said:


> It might not be the same thing but my therapist has pointed out that I often smile or laugh when I talk about something that's difficult for me to talk about. I guess it's a defence mechanism.


That's what I was wondering about.

Could the "stand-up comedy" thing be a way of avoiding painful discussions?

Anytime you feel like your progress is stalled, you should bring it up with the therapist. He/she can't read your mind and needs to know.


----------



## Zosie92 (Jun 25, 2015)

Like you, I always make jokes in my therapy (although often self deprecating ones.) I think even though I have never had a therapist for long, I try to be really honest with them? When I'm with friends I don't make jokes like that (or at all, thinking about it) unless I'm really comfortable with them, otherwise I worry that they don't like me, that they won't laugh, that I'm looking for sympathy. With my therapist I couldn't care less what they think, I just want them to help - and by making jokes about myself I think I find it easier to be honest about how I really feel about myself?

I don't think this post really adds anything to the conversation, just wanted to add my two cents!


----------



## zendeva (Apr 18, 2015)

At first I was nonchalantly hiding my nerves about starting a new DBT but I was like OK after a minute of introducing each other and I been seeing my therapist for about 4 weeks now. I made some cute character manga art for her to hang up. Usually Im really shy and talk about whats upsetting me but I find a brightside and tell myself I will stay strong until the next session. She's really calm and keeps cool. I have a temper problem too and as much as I wanna curse and just let it all out I hold in and try to be eloquent about my emotions, and not cry! Definitely sometimes i want to cry like WHY IS THIS HAPPENING TO ME  [bawl]. Anyway She likes my art it makes me feel nice and I'm feeling open and comfortable about medication again.


----------



## marcel177 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sometimes I act different when I am with my therapist and sometimes I don't (feeling tired .... my anxiety increase from something else before therapy) . I known my therapist for over 4 years and my last visit with her was last week (I can't have sessions with her anymore because I can only be with her if I am still in high-school).I act serious when I am around my therapist because I want to receive as much help as I can remember. I love being a goofy person , but that's only going to be available towards others than my therapist. When I talk to people about my problems most of them say the obvious answers (an example... I am young....appreciate it till your old..blah blah blah) , but my therapist is more open with her answers. I only have her for 30 mins, so there is not much time to goof of also.... I wish to spend it wisely


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know that there's anything wrong with acting differently in therapy than in everywhere else in your life. The therapist-client relationship is not a normal one, in a lot of ways. But I have found that therapy can be a good place to practice how you want to act with everyone else.


----------

